# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Mystery of Deep Sleep - Psychology Today (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Psychology Today (blog)*The Mystery of Deep Sleep**Psychology Today (blog)*We now know that *lucid dreaming* is possible. During *lucid dreaming* people can be aware of and alter their dreams. If Wilber is correct, then some advanced *...***

----------

